# Gorgeous Designer Bakeries



## rosesen (Aug 10, 2010)

Someone shared this link with me, and I just had to pass it on! Inspirational.

http://www.thecoolhunter.net/article/detail/2047/the-rise-of-the-designer-bakery


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Those are truly gorgeous! I was admiring the way the architecture seemed to be part of the bread display in a zen-like feng-shui-ish kinda way./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

I LOVE that bread bakery....  BEAUTIFUL... can't get any more cleaner than that...  The Health Department will be in and out of there in

two seconds.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## borntobake (Jan 23, 2012)

This is how bakeries should look... Its amazing how cultures over-seas have been crafting and have always appreciated artisan style baking for centuries, They have been crafting around their products to create a truly simplistic and modern look that requires large capital investments ... The US seems to be following suite, we are advancing and understanding true quality each day. We are on our way


----------

